# Problème connexion WiFi Mise à jour Mac OS X Mountain Lion



## Hiles01 (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets de vous contacter pour vous faire part d'un gros soucis technique depuis que j'ai effectué la mise à jour vers l'OS X Mountain Lion (10.8.1) : impossible de me reconnecter à mon réseau Wifi domestique.

J'ai effectué cette mise à jour samedi dernier. Après installation de ce nouvel OS, je vois le symbole wifi dans la barre de tâche en recherche de réseau puis au bout de quelques secondes le symbole s'affiche en gris avec un point d'exclamation par dessus : pas de connexion Internet. 

Je désactive le Wifi, je le réactive, toujours le même problème.

Je vais ensuite dans les Préférences Réseau > Assistant > Diagnostic. Le menu "Etat du réseau" m'indique le Wifi en vert, Réglages Wifi en vert, Réglages réseau  en orange, FAI en vert, Internet en rouge et Serveur en rouge. 

Je tente de me connecter à mon réseau wifi manuellement mais toujours le même problème.

J'ai également redémarrer mon routeur, pas mieux.

Ce qui est étrange c'est que par moment, le réseau revient. Sans le savoir, je me retrouve soudainement connecté à Internet. Mais dès que mon macbookpro se met en veille ou que je rallume l'ordinateur, le problème revient.

Je vous avoue que je suis bloqué, le problème vient uniquement de ce réseau. J'ai essayé avec un autre réseau wifi dans un café, ça fonctionnait parfaitement.
J'ai bien essayé de supprimer mon réseau et de me reconnecter depuis Réseau > Avancé mais le problème reste identique.

J'ai l'impression que, avec cette mise à jour, c'est comme si mon macbook avait gardé en mémoire une ancienne configuration de mon réseau qui ne serait plus fonctionnelle. Il faudrait que je supprime ces données de configurations mais je ne sais pas comment faire...

Merci d'avance pour vos idées,

Bien à vous !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir et bienvenue,

 pour supprimer complètement une connexion, regarde dans ce sujet et applique le contenu des posts #2 et 6 :

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/aucun-de-vos-reseaux-preferes-nest-disponible-1195522.html


----------



## Hiles01 (3 Septembre 2012)

Merci beaucoup de la réponse.

Et bien j'ai essayé la solution mais ça ne fonctionne pas, toujours le même problème. Aucune connexion Internet avec mon réseau domestique.

Le problème ne vient pas de mon réseau, j'ai un iphone et un autre pc de connectés au réseau.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2012)

Tu peux régler le problème, même si ça n'explique pas pourquoi il existe.

Va dans Préférences système / Réseau

Sélectionne la connexion Wifi à gauche et clique sur "Avancé" en bas à droite.

Va dans l'onglet DNS, tu devrais le trouver vide, ce qui explique que tu n'aies pas accès à Internet.

Dans la colonne "Serveurs DNS", saisis l'adresse IP de ton routeur, par exemple 192.168.1.1 si c'est une Livebox.
Fais "OK", puis "Appliquer".

Quel est ton FAI ?

Si ça ne marche pas, il y a encore d'autres solutions.


----------



## Hiles01 (3 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour Renaud,

Merci de ton aide.

J'ai essayé ta solution en ajoutant l'adresse DNS. J'ai d'ailleurs déjà essayé en ajoutant manuellement une adresse ip, masque sous réseau....Toujours pas d'Internet.

Actuellement, en passant par Diagnostic, Etat du réseau, j'ai Wifi, Réglages Wifi, Réglages Réseau et FAI en vert. A l'inverse, Internet et Serveur sont en rouge.

Mon FAI s'appelle Bell, je suis actuellement au Québec, je ne sais pas si ça va t'aider du coup....

Merci à toi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2012)

Ton FAI demande que le champ DNS soit laissé vide (logique car en principe c'est le routeur qui gère ça et envoie l'info à l'ordinateur).

Mais visiblement c'est "en panne".

En restant en DHCP (configuration automatique), teste maintenant en saisissant 8.8.8.8 comme serveur DNS (DNS de Google).

Ca doit fonctionner.

Si ça fonctionne ajoute aussi 8.8.4.4

http://assistance.sympatico.ca/index.cfm?method=content.view&category_id=612&content_id=13525


----------



## Hiles01 (3 Septembre 2012)

Ok je viens de tester, toujours pas d'accès à Internet.

Voilà ce qu'il en est actuellement au niveau de ma configuration :

- TCP / IP : configuration IPv4 je suis "Via DHCP".
- DNS : j'ai testé en ajoutant le DNS de Google.

>> Mon réseau m'alloue une adresse IP auto-assignée qui ne me permet d'accéder à Internet.

Cette fois ci j'ai Wifi en vert, réglages wifi en vert, réglages réseau en orange, FAI en vert, Internet et Serveur en rouge.

Je ne pense pas que ça vienne d'une "panne" de DNS. J'ai un pc et un iphone actuellement connectés à Internet via ce réseau et je n'ai pas de problèmes.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h17 ----------

Si ça peut vous aider, je ne pense pas que le problème vienne de mon réseau. C'est vraiment depuis cette mise à jour que le problème est survenu sur mon macbookpro.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2012)

Si tu as une adresse IP auto assignée c'est là que ça coince.

Tu es sûr d'avoir fait toutes les manips de suppression de l'ancienne connexion, dans Trousseaux d'accès ?

EDIT : *GAG*, je viens de tester en DHCP, moi non plus je n'arrive pas à obtenir une adresse IP !!

Comme je suis toujours en IP fixe je n'avais pas découvert le problème (sous 10.8.1, alors que sous 10.6.8 ça marche)


----------



## Hiles01 (3 Septembre 2012)

Ok, ça rassure de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce type de problème.

Tu as configuré ton TCP/IP manuellement du coup ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h37 ----------

Concernant la suppression de l'ancien réseau j'ai bien effectué ce qui était dit dans le post en question, ça n'a rien changé.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2012)

Non, finalement ça marche en DHCP, après avoir désactivé / réactivé le wifi.

Mais sur mon réseau tout est toujours en IP fixe, donc jamais de problèmes...

Je n'utilise la configuration "Automatique " qu'à l'extérieur.

Pour régler le problème tu peux te faire une configuration en IP fixe, mais il faut que tu connaisses l'IP du routeur.

D'après le site de ton FAI, le routeur serait 192.168.2.1, donc tu peux prendre 192.168.2.2 si ce n'est pas déjà utilisé.
Idéalement il faudrait prendre une IP en dehors de la plage d'attribution de DHCP du routeur.


----------



## Hiles01 (3 Septembre 2012)

En fait je me suis basé sur les données de connexion de mon autre PC et de mon iphone :

L'un à une IP 192.168.0.112 et l'autre 192.168.0.113 j'ai donc choisi l'adresse IP 192.168.0.114

Je me connecte depuis un modem/routeur qui à l'adresse 192.168.0.1

J'ai également récupéré les deux adresses DNS qui s'affichent dans les détails de la connexion sur mon Iphone et mon PC.

Après avoir fait cela, mon signal wifi apparait comme connecté mais toujours pas Internet.

Concernant l'état du réseau c'est le FAI qui apparait en rouge


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2012)

Alors là...

Si tu as une adresse IP valide (elle l'est, tu as fait comme il faut), que tu as saisi l'adresse du routeur, et les bons DNS .... tu as forcément accès à Internet (en théorie  )

Tente un reboot de l'ordi, et va vérifier ensuite que tu es bien en IP fixe dans les préf syst / réseau.

Quelquefois on rate l'étape "Appliquer".


----------



## Hiles01 (3 Septembre 2012)

Je viens de redémarrer le mac.

La configuration est bien avec une ip fixe. Mais pas d'Internet.

Pourtant le logo du wifi dans la barre de tâche me le fait bien apparaitre comme si j'étais connecté avec un accès Internet.

En utilisant l'outil "Diagnostic réseau" il me fait apparaitre le FAI en rouge (échec) et Internet et Serveur en orange puis en rouge au bout de quelques secondes.

Avant la mise à jour, j'avais déjà essayé une connexion avec IP fixe et je n'avais rencontré aucun problème.

Je ne sais pas quoi faire. Il y a un soucis avec cette nouvelle version d'OS.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2012)

Par curiosité, fais des ping sur ton réseau et vers l'extérieur.

Soit dans le terminal soit dans Utilitaires / Utilitaire de réseau.

Routeur : ping 192.168.0.1

Ordi : ping 192.168.0.112

ping (DNS de ton FAI)

ping 74.125.132.105 (Google)

ping www.google.com


Et tente avec pour IP fixe 192.168.0.2 pour ne pas être dans la zone d'attribution du DHCP.


----------



## Hiles01 (3 Septembre 2012)

Ok, je viens de tester les ping et c'est un échec (aucun packet reçu) pour chaque cas.

Concernant le ping vers mon autre ordi, j'ai même le message no route to host et host is down.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2012)

Tente, avec l'IP fixe 192.168.0.2 (faire "Appliquer"), un ping sur le routeur 192.168.0.1.

Est-ce que ton routeur n'est pas un modèle qui offre plusieurs réseaux wifi ?


----------



## Hiles01 (3 Septembre 2012)

Ok je viens d'appliquer l'IP fixe 192.168.0.2 mais rien ne change. Aucun packet transmis et les messages No route to host et Host is down


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2012)

Si tu as le courage de continuer...

- modèle du routeur

Captures d'écran :

- fenêtre Préf syst / réseau

 + onglets wifi, TCP/IP, et DNS.

4 captures en tout.


----------



## Hiles01 (3 Septembre 2012)

Modèle du routeur : Dlink WBR-1310

Et voici les 4 captures en pièces jointes


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2012)

Bon ben aucune idée.

La configuration est correcte mais mets plutôt 192.168.0.2 pour ne pas être dans la zone d'attribution d'adresses du DHCP.

Teste en Ethernet avec la même config, puis en DHCP, pour voir si tout marche normalement en Ethernet.

Vu l'heure ici (minuit) je dois aller dormir.

Désolé de n'avoir pu régler ton problème ce soir.


----------



## Hiles01 (4 Septembre 2012)

Ok merci de ton aide en tout cas.

Je vais appeler le support Apple demain. Quelque chose me dit que cela a un lien avec la mise jour de l'OS. ça fonctionnait très bien avant, je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais désormais utiliser une IP fixe.


----------



## Hiles01 (4 Septembre 2012)

Bon je n'ai pas trouvé de solution mais je suis au moins fixé :

Après avoir épluché plusieurs forums et notamment des forums de support Apple en anglais je viens de me rendre compte que problème concerne en fait beaucoup de personnes. Il n'y a actuellement aucune solution ! C'est triste à dire mais il y en a déjà plusieurs qui ont passé des heures au téléphone avec des techniciens Apple ou ont envoyé leur machine en support et rien à faire le problème persiste...La faute vient donc d'Apple, une mise à jour loin d'être au point.

La seule solution que je retiens est d'activer/désactiver le wifi une bonne dizaine de fois et avec un peu de chance, la connexion se fait et Internet revient. Mais il suffit d'éteindre le macbook ou une mise en veille pour que le réseau se perde...

Un gros carton rouge pour Apple !!!


----------



## oxygo (4 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je ne peux que compatir avec toi, j'ai déjà ouvert un sujet pour un problème similaire de "!' :

http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/mountain-lion-deconnexion-wifi-freeze-1181732.html

Bon courage.


----------



## Hiles01 (4 Septembre 2012)

Je pense avoir identifié la source du problème : dès que je coupe le wifi sur mon iphone et que je réactive le wifi sur mon macbook, la connexion revient. J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un conflit entre les deux. Mais ce problème n'existait pas avant la MAJ.


----------



## mtcubix (4 Septembre 2012)

J'ai connu ce problème en migrant de snow_leo vers lion. 
Je conserve un disque dur externe sur lequel j'ai installé snow, quand je démarre dessus tout roule, je démarre sur le disque interne avec lion, pas de connexion wi-fi.

 j'ai hanté les forums pendant un certain et essayé toutes les astuces, certaines marchaient un temps puis à un certain moment rien n'allait plus.
Et finalement tout a été règlé par ... une simple réinstallation de lion via l'app store!

alors ... essaie pour voir !!!


----------



## Hiles01 (5 Septembre 2012)

Merci de ta réponse ! 

Peux-tu me dire comment effectuer une réinstallation via l'AppStore ?

Merci


----------



## mtcubix (5 Septembre 2012)

J'ai effectué la réinstallation à partir de l'Appstore parce que c'est là que j'ai acheté Lion. Puisque tu poses la question, je pense qu'en ce qui te concerne, tu dois avoir un DVD d'installation. Alors, effectue une nouvelle installation à partir du DVD. (précaution = sauvegarder les fichiers importants quelque part sur support externe)


----------

